# Headaches on Anavar?



## djk80 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey,

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced headaches on anavar ? I did a google search seemed a few people have before but just wondering if anyone has here ?

Im running it at 80mg. Taking liver support, drinking enough water. Appetite is suppressed but forcing to eat anyways. Headaches arent too too bad but I do notice them. I'm only about a week in. Im taking 40 in the am , then 40 in the pm.

Didnt check bp yet. Just wondering though if others have experienced this // have they went away or ? Since its just a week in and I have only had them for about 3 days I'm not worrying just yet but I'm going to see after this weekend. What do you guys think?


----------



## colorado (Apr 9, 2011)

This is perfectly normal. In fact it is an indication that you may have real anavar. Just hang in there, they should subside in less than a week.

Also, I would stop taking the liver support. It will slow the effects of the anavar. You'll be fine without it. Just start it back up when you're done with the anavar.

Enjoy the ride. I've have good success with anavar in the past and I'm about to add in to my current cycle of test p and tren a.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 9, 2011)

Currently on the 'Var - about to start week # 4 on it.  60-70mg ED.  I hope I don't get the headaches.  No headaches but it's legit Var.  I know this b/c it's certainly eating away fat in and around my mid-section and helping me to get leaner.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for your question, it was very helpful -- not because I can offer a qualified answer but because I am on prescription HRT, including daily 25 MG of anavar (oxandrolone) and recently doubled my dosage.  Results?  Headaches, not bad but consistent, which I did not associate with the anavar.  Not saying that's the reason, but mine comes from US compounding pharmacy, certainly the real stuff.  2t



djk80 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has experienced headaches on anavar ? I did a google search seemed a few people have before but just wondering if anyone has here ?
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2011)

colorado said:


> I would stop taking the liver support. It will slow the effects of the anavar.



How? 



/V


----------



## djk80 (Apr 9, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Liver support hinding gains. How?
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Ive heard that too about milk thistle hindering gains do a couple google searches on it. Not sure on the science behind it but Ive heard of it.

I took some advil last night and I havent had the headaches all day today. I think its because I didn't taper up too I just started out right off on 80mg. So I think it was possibly my body just getting use to it. I can notice definite hardness though just from about a week in


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 9, 2011)

djk80 said:


> Ive heard that too about milk thistle hindering gains do a couple google searches on it. Not sure on the science behind it but Ive heard of it.
> 
> I took some advil last night and I havent had the headaches all day today. I think its because I didn't taper up too I just started out right off on 80mg. So I think it was possibly my body just getting use to it. I can notice definite hardness though just from about a week in


 
what brand was your anavar?  im gonna be using GP var at 70mg for 6 weeks with my prop cycle and im around 13% bf.


----------



## djk80 (Apr 10, 2011)

I have northern pharma and sciroxx anavar on hand


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 10, 2011)

djk80 said:


> Ive heard that too about milk thistle hindering gains do a couple google searches on it. Not sure on the science behind it but Ive heard of it.
> 
> I took some advil last night and I havent had the headaches all day today. I think its because I didn't taper up too I just started out right off on 80mg. So I think it was possibly my body just getting use to it. I can notice definite hardness though just from about a week in



Never heard of such a thing...there is also still no concrete evidence that milk thistle will do anything to your liver, according to the FDA.  In any case, I always take liver sups.  I would never want remove the liver protection just too see an extra pound or two on the scale.  Your health is far more important than your gains.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## turbogreek (Apr 10, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> ... I would never want remove the liver protection just too see an extra pound or two on the scale.  Your health is far more important than your gains.  IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



well said


----------



## dhwest (Apr 13, 2011)

What are the best quality of Var out there to take?


----------



## turbogreek (Apr 13, 2011)

dhwest said:


> What are the best quality of Var out there to take?



that's hard to say...i used to cap my own 50mg caps. it was a lot easier then.  (about 5 or 6  years ago it was really easy to find powder at good prices. this is before all that baseball shit happened and all the labs and suppliers started getting busted and closing down.)

i was taking 100mg/day then. these days its hard to say whos var is well dosed unless u have it tested. best i can say is go with a reputable lab.


----------

